# Help with old Craftsman compressor



## kaliona (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi all. New to this forum and hope you can answer my questions. Picked up an old Craftsman compressor and can't find a manual on line for this model. I've attached pics showing condition and model numbers. Maybe someone has one of these or something similar and can answer:
1. Is this a single or two stage?
2. There's oil in it now. Doesn't look like motor oil to me, so if I change it, what do I use?
3. Do any of the numbers on the nameplates indicate this units CFM or PSI rating?
4. What are those foam pads on top of the cylinder head? Filters? Is some sort of cover missing?
5. What is that tube right behind the large pulley? Looks like some sort of dip stick tube.
6. Finally, I can turn the pulley by hand somewhat easily. Is that any indication of the condition of the pistons, good or bad?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## MikoMcGreg (Feb 11, 2014)

One of the most handy tools I own. hah


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

Refill the gallon gas and repaint the machine.Check if the motor work properly then switch on,so use it for work.If a compressed machine make noise while start on then check valves or pipes connections.


----------

